
Axial Brought DevOps into Slack Saving 1000s of Hours of Developer Time - slajax
https://cto.ai/blog/how-axial-brought-devops-into-slack-saving-thousands-of-hours-of-developer-time-and-costs/
======
magitronella
"Adopting Ops has allowed Axial to immediately reduce their cloud spend,
enable easier adoption of new technologies, and even open the door to
empowering non-engineers to run operations." All via Slack workflows and the
CTO.ai SlackOps capability. Bravo!

------
jjohnsonctoai
"Having this technology available is going to make it easier to develop dev
operations around new systems. It’s definitely going to be a big advantage for
us going forward"

------
jacksonpollock
The three types of Ops/workflow automations they used: “Axial built 3 initial
Ops to empower their engineering teams right away: The Dev Op, The Vault Op,
and The Cluster Op.”

